# Getting Energy Out



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Harley is 17 mo and full of energy. We take him on a 20-30 minute walk every morning and play ball multiple times a day in the yard for about 5-10 minutes each (it's too hot to do more). He still seems like all of a sudden he has too much energy when inside the house. Any suggestions for how to get it out?


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe use a flirt pole? You can do it in shade so it's not too hot for you or your dog. My pup tires out really quickly with one.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What about the toys like the brick and the star? Is he to young? I hear mental play tires them out when combined w/ the physical and you would both stay cool. But again he might be to young.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How about longer walks, early in the morning while it is still cool?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

train and exercise in the early am. outside.
train inside and play some games that work
indoors.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

How about swimming? I run my dog in all temps and watch his body language that he's had enough.It's easy to recognize. Have water with you. He swims nearly every day. He gets 2-3 hours a day of activity away from home and that keeps him calm. 30-60 minutes is not enough. It's easy to find shady ball play areas. Mental games also help a lot!


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

It's been hot here too! I like it better than rain any day!  Rocky gets a 5:30am walk, a 1:00 mini pee walk, a 5:30 walk and an 8:00 walk. It is a lot of time committment, but he has to get the energy out!


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

It's been averaging over a 100 degrees here in Houston. What my wife does, is during the day she will have Bella chase a tennis ball up our stairs several times a day. This seems to get her tired and some of her energy out. We usually aren't able to walk her until after 8:00pm, because of the heat.


----------



## Khan (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know that 20 - 30 minutes a day walking is enough excercise- I take my girl for at least two hours a day, usually more and she's still full of beans. If I don't, she would harass me until I did. She's my personal trainer, I love it :laugh:.

I agree with swimming if the weather is hot. It really wears them out and it's cooling at the same time. We like to play fetch down by the river in our town when it's hot, or even now in winter.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish there were a good accessable lake or river in which Rocky could swim. He seems to enjoy his purple plastic pool!


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

jermnang said:


> It's been averaging over a 100 degrees here in Houston. What my wife does, is during the day she will have Bella chase a tennis ball up our stairs several times a day. This seems to get her tired and some of her energy out. We usually aren't able to walk her until after 8:00pm, because of the heat.


 
I live in Houston too...We walk for an hour in the morning from 6:30 to 7:30 and then we walk again from 8 pm to 9 pm. Two hours a day.Shadow is 15 weeks old. TONS of energy and she will get nippy and into everything if I dont walk her.

She gets spunky in the afternoons (I work from home on the computer) so I have to play fetch or do obedience work with her (in the house). Our weather this summer has been brutally hot, no doubt about it.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think 20 - 30 minutes is enough either. I now get up at 5:00 a.m. so that I can get ready for work and walk with Sasha for 30 to 60 minutes depending on the circumstances. She is only 12 1/2 weeks old. This is not including our afternoon stuff although, it's been so hot in Oklahoma that morning time is the time we really work it out. On the weekends I have the same schedule but take her to parks too. This heat has caused me to change the way I sleep for Sasha's sake. Up early, bed early.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

How about mental exercise? You can definitely tire her out faster mentally than you ever could physically.

I would whip out the clicker and start shaping behaviors. Anything, push a box, touch a door know, find certain toys, etc. Anything that get her thinking and having to use her mind to figure out. 

Hide and seek is another great game to play...hide a toy, a person, a bone, etc.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Agreed. 20-30 minute walk is about enough to wake him up. THEN it's time for something more challenging. Try frisbee or ball fetch. That can wear him down more quickly. Be careful with frisbee and make sure he doesn't have to jump (very much) to catch it because you could have injuries.


----------

